# 1/8 eines Kreises erstellen



## Hoekie (17. Mai 2008)

Moien,
und zwar such ich seit gestern Hilfe, um aus einem Kreis einen Kreisauschnitt von 1/8 des Kreises zu machen. Ich habe es mit der Schere im Illustrator versucht, doch leider klappt das nicht wirklich, da egal welchen Punkt ich anklicke immer was anderes dabei rauskommt. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich wäre demjenigen sehr verbunden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sönke


----------



## ink (17. Mai 2008)

Moin
Nutze dazu das Radiale-Raster-Werkzeug.
Damit klickst du auf die Arbeitsfläche, wählst dann im Menü:
Konzentrische Unterteilungen 0
Radiale Unterteilung 8
Gibst dem Ganzen ne Füllung (und evtl ne dünnere Kontur), Objekt -> Umwandeln.
Holst dir über Fenster -> Pathfinder dass gleichnamige Fly-Out-Menü, klickst dort auf 
"Verdeckte Flächen entfernen" und ziehst dir einen Teil mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug einen Teil da raus.
(Du kannst auch über Umschalt+STRG+G die Gruppierung auflösen)

mfg


----------



## Hoekie (19. Mai 2008)

Leider habe ich dann nur 1/4 von dem Kreis...mach ich irgendwas falsch oder bin ich einfach zu dumm dazu?


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die radiale Unterteilung auf 4 lässt bzw stellst ist das klar *g*
8 ist die Zahl 

edit: Nicht vergessen: Nicht einfach das Ding aufziehen, sondern auf die Arbeitsfläche klicken und
im aufpoppendem Menü die Einstellungen machen


----------



## Hoekie (19. Mai 2008)

Habe jez folgende Schritte gemacht:
Habe einen kreis mit der radialen Unterteilung 8 gemacht, so, als nächstes dann die Farbe auf schwarz gesetzt so das der Kreis schwarz wird und die Linien farbe auf weiß, damit man sie noch sehn kann. Als nächstes habe ich das Pathfinder Fenster geöffnet und da ich die Englische Version habe auf Merge(Verdeckte Fläche entfernen) gegangen als nächstes mit dem weißen Pfeil (Direktauswahl-Werkzeug) Versuch 1/8 aus dem Kreis zu nehmen, leider wird dabei immer nur 1/4 aus dem Kresi genommen und der Kreis ist nciht in 8el unterteilt.


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

So, da haben wir den Fehler.
Vor dem Pathfinder noch fix über Objekt -> Umwandeln die Pfade in Flächen verwandeln.
Sonst erkennt der Pathfinder des net richtig.


----------

